# Property Management Person Won't Talk Business



## debodun (Jan 22, 2017)

There a fellow in the church I attend that claims to be a "property manager". When I ask him this and that about houses at the coffee fellowship, he never answers my question. He either changes the subject, turns around and talks to someone else, or just stares at me. I'm not asking him to do anything, just give me some advice. To what could be his reticence be attributed?


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2017)

Probably for the same reason that doctors and dentists and lawyers and accountants don't want to "talk shop" at parties.


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 22, 2017)

Agree with jujube. My cousin is a veterinarian and she tells people at gatherings that she's an engineer. If people do find out she's a vet, they always ask for free advice about their animals. You are asking for something, his professional opinion.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 22, 2017)

When I was a teenager we had an old man in our city that owned several bars and he always said. _

"Never give away what you sell!"_.  

I thought it was odd at the time but over the years I've come to understand and agree with that philosophy.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2017)

Yup.  I was a paralegal for 100 years or so, and the minute people heard that they wanted legal advice.  First off, in my state, it is illegal for paralegals to do that -- it's called practicing law without a license -- but even after I would tell people that they'd "yeah, but  . . . ." me forever.  In the second place, it's a social occasion and I'm off duty.


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2017)

I used to work for one of the major national health insurance companies.  We had to wear large ID tags at all times to "swipe" us in and out of the building, and occasionally I'd forget to take mine off after I'd leave the building.  I'd go out to lunch or stop at the grocery store on the way home and inevitably someone would corner me in the produce section and want me to explain to them why their operation, procedure, medication, fill in the blank, had been disapproved or why their doctor wasn't in the system.  I'd have to explain to them that I could not talk about their problems in the grocery store, but I'd give them my card and tell them to call me at work.  

You can believe that after a while, I got very careful about taking that ID tag off.


----------

